# Some Quick Info on Turboing a GA



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey everyone.. names Anthony.. ok so ive searched and i got the info on the hotshot turbo kit.. which rocks.. my question really is.. do you guys who have already turboed your ga think i should do the same.. i have a 1995 nissan 200sx the motor has.. like 80k on it. nothing and i mean nothing has ever gone wrong with it.. right now im running Hs intake and headers, and custom exhuast. i ,like all of you, want more power.. with out swapping my motor. what should i check on the motor to be safe before turboing it. and what do you think i will need in conjunction with the hotshot kit.. id like to see around 200 hp..im ordering jwt cams next week.. but im holding off on the ecu.. obviously cause of the turbo. sorry making this long..but ive serach the forums.. and ive gotten info.. but now id like the opinions from fellow nissaners...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Well first off I would upgrade the exhaust before you install the turbo otherwise you could have problems like this. I would also recommend an EGT gauge in addition to the gauges that come with the HS kit. The only main thing I would check before you turbo is compression. I would also make sure the car is running good first, if you haven't done a tuneup recently, do one. Replace things like plugs, wires, rotor, cap, fuel filter and any seals that might be leaking.

Which cams are you ordering? If you plan to go turbo soon I'd get the turbo cams. If you need to reprogram your ECU it's only $100.. but you can't reprogram cams.
Other than that, in addition to the kit you'll probably need some fittings for the oil/coolant lines. I can tell you what you'll need to get if you do decide to get the kit.
Also if you're looking to get 200HP you'll need to get the 240sx MAF/ECU program.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you want the most power, and have the money, do the bb swap.

if you just want 200whp, without alot of problems, get the kit


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think you should do the turbo 1.6 only because I love mine! 

DOn't get the cams yet. Get everything done in steps. Cams and ecu last once you have the turbo in and you get it running right.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

My opinion differs from James but I did extensive research and planning when installing my setup. I pretty much did everything at once and it worked out OK. I would get the turbo cams and ECU, however I would get the turbo kit installed before doing the cams because of the cam break in, you want to make sure the turbo kit is running good before you do the cam install.

You will also want to get the S14 s240sx MAF and ECU package and you will be good up to about 240 WHP as far as the MAF goes. You will also need an aftermarket clutch and at least a 2.5" mandrel bent exhaust. 

I say you turbo the 1.6 because we have shown it can make some good power!


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

wes said:


> My opinion differs from James but I did extensive research and planning when installing my setup. I pretty much did everything at once and it worked out OK. I would get the turbo cams and ECU, however I would get the turbo kit installed before doing the cams because of the cam break in, you want to make sure the turbo kit is running good before you do the cam install.
> 
> You will also want to get the S14 s240sx MAF and ECU package and you will be good up to about 240 WHP as far as the MAF goes. You will also need an aftermarket clutch and at least a 2.5" mandrel bent exhaust.
> 
> I say you turbo the 1.6 because we have shown it can make some good power!


I understand why you need the 240sx MAF, but you also mention the ECU. Do you mean 240sx ECU with JWT reprogramming or without? I'm just wondering if it's perfectly setup for turbo as is or if it has to be reprogrammed? Also, I saw where someone mentioned $100 to get the ECU reprogrammed. WHERE?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

jwt (jim wolf technology)
it cost $500 to get them to tune your ecu, take the speed governor out, change the redline a little bit, make it ready for turbo...and $100 after that to change injector size, etc...little things.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> I understand why you need the 240sx MAF, but you also mention the ECU. Do you mean 240sx ECU with JWT reprogramming or without? I'm just wondering if it's perfectly setup for turbo as is or if it has to be reprogrammed? Also, I saw where someone mentioned $100 to get the ECU reprogrammed. WHERE?


you really need to hit the search button more....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*turbo or just buy a new car with a turbo (and mod it)*



James said:


> you really need to hit the search button more....


Still thinking about it at 80k mi now with excellent compression and all bolt-on mods (some weld-on mods too). 
Just want that pssst tshshhhht sound! (and another 100hp).
unfortunately I have the 97 ecu that jwt won't touch.
Apparently I need to buy a 96ecu, put it in the 97 with some wiring schematic telling me how to do it (from JWT) so I believe it.
Problem is the kit is not cheap from HS!
A 96 ecu would be like 300-600 dollars
Then another 500 for jwt to mod it and
oh yeah, I would now how to install the turbo, especially "tapping the oil line into the engine housing" I am not very willing to even try that one.
So I guess I'm asking if I should just take a vacation in cali and spend it in a motel outside JWT while they "turbo mod it and re-ecu re-wire and tune it"
What does anyone think this should reasonabally cost?
I'm guessing 10k complete 
This just makes me wanna buy a new saab 9-3 (comes with a turbo) and start moding it!
It just seems idiotic to plunk 10k down on a 4cyl engine that to me is now modded completely, I'm goin' with a jwt flywheel and that will cap it off, all done 1997 200sx se NA bolt-on's 2 1/4 exhaust se-r cat, aftermarket headlights, strut tower braces 17" konig rims, hand honed TB, HS CAI, HKS circle earth system, 92octane+booster. Koyo radiator, Short-shifter from pacesetter, Garmin GPS, G-tech pro, car-chip ex. And oh-yeah a really phat old-school kenwood deck,amp and twin pioneer aclss 12" subs in a dual bandpass competition box! BOOOM!


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

JWT won't adjust the '97 ecu's? That freakin sucks, I was gonna send mine out this fall.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> JWT won't adjust the '97 ecu's? That freakin sucks, I was gonna send mine out this fall.


Not all 97's. Call JWT for the specific info.


----------

